# what media is in your canister filter setup?



## Naws (Jan 5, 2009)

just wondering what kind of media everyone puts in their canister filters?

im asking because i just got a used eheim 2213 filter and need to replace the media to not risk introducing any disease into my new tank, the problem is that the official eheim media is really expensive, i need something cheap

also do you guys think it would be fine to just wash and reuse old ehfisubstrat and mech?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You need not be worried about introducing some disease into your tank by reusing old media.

To clean your media, you can dump it into bleach, rinse with water several times and then place it into a container with 3x the normal amount of water conditioner (to eliminate any residual bleach).


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

When I bought mine both were used I just rinsed it all off then poured boiling water over it all never had a problem affecting the fish.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh really, mine was a mess. I cleaned it. Let it sit for 1/2 a year and then use it and there are still some chemicals leeching from it for another 1/2 a year before it finally cleared up.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The above bleach method is safest. You can also opt to run a inline UV after the canister if you have one.

If you're looking to replace the media, I would buy the blue pads from Eheim (cutting regular pads just don't fit as well), use filter floss (the big rolls) to replace the white pads, and look into the Seachem line of media. The matrix media is almost indistinguishable from Efisubstrat pro.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

This is what I run in my 2213 from the bottom up:

ceramic noodles (original stuff when I bough the filter)
coarse white pad (original)
loose lava rocks (from the BBQ section of HD)
media bag with plain old aquarium gravel
pillow floss.

Works okay for me


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I run this in my 2213, 2x 2215, 2x 2217:

ceramic rings (came with)
blue coarse pads (eheim)
biomedia (mix of efisubstrat pro and Seachem Matrix)
white filter floss


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ive got some big sponges. then some finer sponges. then some aquarium gravel and ended off with some filter floss


----------



## aeri (Sep 9, 2007)

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Eheim Classic Canister instructions.htm


----------



## Naws (Jan 5, 2009)

you guys said its ok to wash the the media in bleach, 
are you sure its ok to wash the substrat in bleach since its kind of porous?
i soaked mine in bleach then washed it with water and conditioner but it still has a slight bleach smell, is that ok?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

anyone try pot scrubbies in the canister?


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Naws said:


> you guys said its ok to wash the the media in bleach,
> are you sure its ok to wash the substrat in bleach since its kind of porous?
> i soaked mine in bleach then washed it with water and conditioner but it still has a slight bleach smell, is that ok?


rewet it and then add some more dechlor


----------

